# Free Patterns for Eyelet Picture Knitting



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Thanks to the suggestions and requests of KP members, there are now over a dozen free patterns for eyelet picture knitting -- cat, dog, fish, frog, pickup truck, pony, rabbit, robot, rocking horse, teddy bear, tractor, train, trucks. They can be found at:

http://eyelet-picture-knitting.wikispaces.com

Happy knitting!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you very much! They are all very cool. I think I may take your suggestion and design one with hearts. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you, Carolyn


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't know what I am doing wrong. Can't seem to get files to open


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

fstknitter said:


> Don't know what I am doing wrong. Can't seem to get files to open


I'm so sorry to hear this. I'll be happy to email you files of interest if you like. Contact me by PM.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Thank you, Carolyn


I'm Jane, not Carolyn, but you're welcome!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Thank you very much! They are all very cool. I think I may take your suggestion and design one with hearts. I'll let you know how it turns out.


Hearts turn out great! Let us know if you do it. Here's a blanket I did with hearts.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love all of the blankets, I had to download all of them and now I would love the heart one too. They are just adorable!!!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

MKjane said:


> carolyn tolo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Carolyn
> ...


Sorry to be confusing. The comma after Thank you, was meant to separate my message from my name. I will try to do better.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I love all of the blankets, I had to download all of them and now I would love the heart one too. They are just adorable!!!


Glad you like them. I haven't charted the heart one because, unlike the other designs, the pattern covers the whole blanket and the chart paper isn't big enough. I'll figure out how to deal with that and send you a PM.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> MKjane said:
> 
> 
> > carolyn tolo said:
> ...


Oh, how silly of me. If I had looked at your user name, I would have understood!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I love all of the blankets, I had to download all of them and now I would love the heart one too. They are just adorable!!!


I've just added the heart blanket and its pattern to the web site. Thanks for giving me the nudge to do that.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I love all of the blankets, I had to download all of them and now I would love the heart one too. They are just adorable!!!


Please note that this is all pretty new and I sometimes improve a chart after posting it to the website. So when you go to make one, check the website to see if the chart you've downloaded is the same as the one there. You can tell by the date in the upper right-hand corner. I want to be sure you use the latest and greatest!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks again for your patterns. Every time I see another one, I think that is my favourite. Now my favourite one is the hearts design. Love the colour too. How long does it take you to knit one, once you have done the design?
You are so talented and I am so envious.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

You are amazing! I love all of the patterns


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've never done eyelet picture knitting. I guess now would be a good time to try it out! Thanks for the link!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing these adorable patterns. I have been in a rut and this will help as my daughter is expecting a baby boy in May. I better get started.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Cute! Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

thank you. they are all so nice. I have made your eyelet dog.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

interesting, thank you!


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

MKjane said:


> Thanks to the suggestions and requests of KP members, there are now over a dozen free patterns for eyelet picture knitting -- cat, dog, fish, frog, pickup truck, pony, rabbit, robot, rocking horse, teddy bear, tractor, train, trucks. They can be found at:
> 
> http://eyelet-picture-knitting.wikispaces.com
> 
> Happy knitting!


Awesome patterns! Thank you, now I can make more baby blankets for charity!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for posting these! Just in time as I wanted to look for a baby blanket pattern today.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Thanks again for your patterns. Every time I see another one, I think that is my favourite. Now my favourite one is the hearts design. Love the colour too. How long does it take you to knit one, once you have done the design?
> You are so talented and I am so envious.


Thanks for your kind comments. As for how long it takes me to knit one -- I'm afraid I've never kept track. If it's a new design, I'm so eager to see how it's going to look that I really dive into it. The blankets are 129 stitches wide by about 240 rows, plus the crocheted border, so you could figure out your timing by seeing how long it takes you to knit 129 stitches and multiplying by 240.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> thank you. they are all so nice. I have made your eyelet dog.


I'd love to see a photo, and I bet the other members would too!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

These are so NEAT!! I have 5 grandbabies and I'm sitting here trying to figure out who would like what the best. They are all so wonderful - it's going to be a tough decision. I'm thinking Christmas!

Thank you so very much!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> These are so NEAT!! I have 5 grandbabies and I'm sitting here trying to figure out who would like what the best. They are all so wonderful - it's going to be a tough decision. I'm thinking Christmas!
> 
> Thank you so very much!


Glad you like them. I'm having so much fun with them. I keep thinking of new ones to try, so stay tuned!


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

THANK YOU JANE


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

MKjane said:


> homesweethome said:
> 
> 
> > These are so NEAT!! I have 5 grandbabies and I'm sitting here trying to figure out who would like what the best. They are all so wonderful - it's going to be a tough decision. I'm thinking Christmas!
> ...


What about some kind of flowers, my granddaughter loves flowers. Also, a personal request - The "I Love You" symbol in sign language. My granddaughter has been doing that since she was 4 yrs old.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> MKjane said:
> 
> 
> > homesweethome said:
> ...


Great ideas -- I'll give them a try. Not everything works because of the limited nature of the eyelets, but I never know until I give them a try.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

MKjane said:


> mambo22 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you. they are all so nice. I have made your eyelet dog.
> ...


I did post it when it was completed but here it is again. it doesnt show up too well on photo.
thanks again MKjane


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are great, thank you :-D


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Wow! Your blanket is wonderful! I'm so sorry I missed it when you first posted it. Thanks so much for posting it again.

I learned just this week that different KP members see different New Topics that are posted. When my own post didn't appear in my next-day's Digest, I asked about it and was told each of us sees only a sampling of the posts. So it's possible to miss something! 

Anyway -- I love your blanket!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> MKjane said:
> 
> 
> > homesweethome said:
> ...


I've just added "I Love You" in American Sign Language -- check it out and see if you think it's OK.


----------

